# Anyone heard from Kprincess?



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Just wondering as she has wanted 2 parts from my car and i've gave her over a week and a bit to respond to my messages. So i dont know whether just to relist the parts or if anyone here has another method of contact for her. :?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Been banned mate.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> Been banned mate.


If I read the threads right, "she" was a "he" incognito and got her knickers in a wad, lots of name calling followed, and then banishment from the kingdom.

But, given the time zone differences, I may be wrong. :wink:

cheers.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> Been banned mate.


ahh right that would explain it, Cheers tonks!


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

I totally missed all that, lol


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

carpet3 said:


> I totally missed all that, lol


So did i :lol:


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

JS53MES said:


> carpet3 said:
> 
> 
> > I totally missed all that, lol
> ...


Yep, me too! :lol:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

kprincess was proven to be mux amongst others.


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

yep, definitely a "he"

i called into his to program a key on my way home from 1 of my group buy trips down South


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Alias peeps who cross dress are annoying.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

actionman37 said:


> yep, definitely a "he"
> 
> i called into his to program a key on my way home from 1 of my group buy trips down South


 :lol: I missed this bit unless that's the first time you've mentioned it. So you've met the famous kal/mux ?


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

:lol: :lol: this is too funny.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

thats awkward i thought "he" was a "she" :lol: :lol:


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

JS53MES said:


> thats awkward i thought "he" was a "she" :lol: :lol:


Was Skee aware of this fact? :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

JS53MES said:


> thats awkward i thought "he" was a "she" :lol: :lol:


Genuinely they had me fooled too! And most likely a lot of other forum members.... :lol:


----------



## POOKIETT (Sep 16, 2012)

mstew said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> > thats awkward i thought "he" was a "she" :lol: :lol:
> ...


I'm sure he's aware of this now yea. You guys missed it, it started of with another one of his/her threads about everyone on here being unhelpful. As usual the comments didn't go her/his way and after a little investigation it was found out that he/she had been on tt forum many times under different names. Why I don't know??? Then the thread disappeared and so did he/she

Weird


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> actionman37 said:
> 
> 
> > yep, definitely a "he"
> ...


yep, I was under the impression he was a she, when i got to his/her house he said kprincess was his sister or girlfriend or something & was out. Then 5mins later he told me he was kprincess & had been registered under a different name before but was banned.

I just switched off & just cracked on with what i was there to do as i'd set off to Surrey at 6am & by the time i got to his it was nearly nearly 7pm & i was still 2hrs from home


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

:lol: I'm sure someone on here has more time than me but if you look at one of his photo's Kal put up the reflection on the car is definitely a bloke.
Must admit I was suspicious at the time but put it down to it being the boyfriend or something - fooled me.
Skee better keep his head down. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

actionman37 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > actionman37 said:
> ...


Craig that's really interesting that you've met this individual and that they confessed to using various names (and sexes) ! I'm interested to know what kind of nut job they were ? If you are up for giving your impression of them, that is ..

viewtopic.php?t=332160


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

keithtd said:


> Skee better keep his head down. :lol: :lol:


Unless of course, skee is a 'she'? :-*


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

kp once told me that people shouldnt mess with them as they know people who can bring those who insult them down etc and should be careful..... kept my distance after that

ciao KP


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

maryanne1986 said:


> ciao KP


But hello "SCORPIO" ? Could be - something tells me they'll be back ..


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

mullum said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > ciao KP
> ...


 they are prob active now just in the shadows


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Is he back under a new name again ? Scorpio ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I will find him sooner or later


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

JS53MES said:


> thats awkward i thought "he" was a "she" :lol: :lol:


Bet you were ready to give her one or two for free?

Parts I mean!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

:lol: :lol: Ha ha bloody hilarious...Poor Skee will be heart broken...Proper live cyber **** bromance going on for months.. :lol:

Damien.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

hahahahahaha this is so funny, i asumed it was a her aswell, why did he get banned tho? i cant say anything as i'm really a german robot from the future sent her by audi


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Brian


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Wak said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> > thats awkward i thought "he" was a "she" :lol: :lol:
> ...


That's odd - I didn't see JS53MES offering his 'big end' for sale? Maybe it was a privates offer...


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I never gave any thought to his/her sex, I was too preoccupied with how much of a moron he/she was :roll:


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > JS53MES said:
> ...


That was only in private that was offered :lol thankfully someone else bought it before the sale went through :lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm sure you've all seen this before.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> I'm sure you've all seen this before.


   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> I'm sure you've all seen this before.


 :lol:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... I assumed he was a she too ...
... I wouldn't mind, but this sort of thing keeps happening to me ...

... this one time in Bangkok ...


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Interesting news lol always got the impression he was a she based upon the rambling description of issues and the fact I thought several members had met her/him in relation to the ongoing issues with a bad repair job!?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

oz_p said:


> Interesting news lol always got the impression he was a she based upon the rambling description of issues


Certainly came across as a bit of a bimbo and was surprisingly good at flirting!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

your'e all going to burn when it gets back on here as a hermaphrodite next time so it can 5uck itself up properly :lol:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> your'e all going to burn when it gets back on here as a hermaphrodite next time so it can 5uck itself up properly :lol:


I had to look that word up    
Now I get the joke :lol: I did wonder what happened to her/him

Paul


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

alij100 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > your'e all going to burn when it gets back on here as a hermaphrodite next time so it can 5uck itself up properly :lol:
> ...


i was going to say about essex boys.......but originally coming from canvey i best keep me gob shut lol


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

"It" created a thread where "it" started bashing certain members (if I remember correctly) - but that backfired and "it" got sussed out as being fake. The thread was then suddenly deleted and things went very quiet. 
People rejoiced as the mk1 section returned to being interesting and relevant instead of a guff-filled playground for "it".


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> alij100 said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Guys, you could tell by his profile pic. I had provisionally sold a pair of adjustable tie bars and he wanted me to send them prior to payment - there's a thread on here somewhere where is talking about trusting forum members (be careful how you use the phrase members!! 

Anyway i took a deposit on the 2nd of April of £20 and have hardly heard a word since although i did get an apology about him buying other items and blowing his wad on other bargains!!:

AKA MUX
AKA Scorpio (potentially)
AKA KPRINCESS
AKA Wireless (potentially)

Atleast TTF Admiin appear to be on the case but a statement by Hoggy would set the record straight.

Cheers Craig


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Guys, you could tell by his profile pic. I had provisionally sold a pair of adjustable tie bars and he wanted me to send them prior to payment - there's a thread on here somewhere where is talking about trusting forum members (be careful how you use the phrase members!!
> 
> Anyway i took a deposit on the 2nd of April of £20 and have hardly heard a word since although i did get an apology about him buying other items and blowing his wad on other bargains!!:
> 
> ...


I think the Wireless alias was proven wasn't it? James would know.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm not sure what coding this forum uses, but on another forum I frequent the mods can check the IP address of where posts are originating from so it's usually pretty easy to spot posts coming from the same address but with different log-ins.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

actionman37 said:


> yep, I was under the impression he was a she, when I got to his/her house he said kprincess was his sister or girlfriend or something & was out. Then 5mins later he told me he was kprincess & had been registered under a different name before but was banned.
> I just switched off & just cracked on with what I was there to do as I'd set off to Surrey at 6am & by the time i got to his it was nearly nearly 7pm & I was still 2hrs from home


 If only you had spent a little longer there as Mux (KP etc) was quite disappointed you left so quickly! :wink:



keithtd said:


> :lol: I'm sure someone on here has more time than me but if you look at one of his photo's Kal put up the reflection on the car is definitely a bloke.
> Must admit I was suspicious at the time but put it down to it being the boyfriend or something - fooled me.
> Skeee better keep his head down. :lol: :lol:


 I can hold mine up high thanks very much Keith!  
I was highly suspicious that it couldn't be a girl when several PMs didn't quite "add up" but was interested to see how much info Mr SK would divulge.

_BTW 100% he is back! *amyhorn1979* & *SCORPIO*_


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I'm not sure what coding this forum uses, but on another forum I frequent the mods can check the IP address of where posts are originating from so it's usually pretty easy to spot posts coming from the same address but with different log-ins.


Only any good if its static ip addy, on ya phone you will have a different one same for iPad or wifi at work etc.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Skeee said:


> _BTW 100% he is back!_


He will be fine as long as he doesn't post :lol:

I don't know anyone who has had their car trashed as many times as him over the years he must be a very odd character.

Im half expecting to see the guy turn up on "Neighbours From Hell"


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

jamman said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > _BTW 100% he is back!_
> ...


 Will be easy to spot as there won't be many black Mk1s with that number plate. :roll:

That would be one for the "Spotted" thread! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I know you got on quite well with her/him has he apologised to you for the subterfuge ?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Has he f****

I put it down to him being attention seeking. (Lonely, deranged perhaps, especially with the medication he's on.)
As soon as he rejoined the forum I stopped receiving e-mails.
I think he knew I knew due to some of the hints I left, and he got scared.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Skeee said:


> Has he f****
> 
> I put it down to him being attention seeking. (Lonely, deranged perhaps, especially with the medication he's on.)
> As soon as he rejoined the forum I stopped receiving e-mails.
> I think he knew I knew due to some of the hints I left, and he got scared.


Just thank god skeezy or else you cudda been married to it in three months lmaop


----------

